# prefer 17s over 18s



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone prefer their 17s??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...anyone prefer the stock 17s over the stock 18s??? Anyone have any resources for stock 18s??? I see all the aftermarket wheels and even like some of the Aussie wheels but wondered if there might be any take offs available (obviously at a better price) for 18s...I have been unable to find anyone close to the Chicagoland area with these...just a thought...any issues to consider...not a fan of the 18" Bridgestones for a DD and 4 season use (they're Summer tires, right?) but you can always change out the tires...
Thanks,

Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...sounds of crickets chirping and tumbleweeds tumbling...
Bill


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

The 17" look much better.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks...I think I prefer them overall as well...
Bill


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's why I like the 17's

Pro's
1. Cost of nice rubbers is much lower.
2. The wheel weighs considerably less, meaning your car is faster
3. The ride is smoother.
4. It's easier to control, meaning a more gradual 'break-away' at the limit.
5. Their much better suited for Auto-Xing due to you being able to pound them into the curb without fear when clipping an Apex.

Con's
1. The taller tire results in a earlier loss of grip with street tires. With race Slicks, this point is moot as they stick like glue even in a taller tire.
2. They look a little small. Like a kid brother outgrowing the shoes of his elders.
3. Clearance with the stock suspension is frighteningly tight.
4. chicks don't dig 17's. I have yet to have someone say that these are nice wheels.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

its all in how you dress 'em up...:cool


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I too like the 17s over the 18s. One question are they 17/8.5 or 17/8?


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

I prefer the 17's too. The tires on the 18's are just too low profile for my taste and the l8" wheels also reveal too much open space. -Jim


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I too like the 17s over the 18s. One question are they 17/8.5 or 17/8?


they're 17"x8" and the 18"s are 8" wide also... unless they're my "stock" rear wheels and they're 17"x9"


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

silversport said:


> ...sounds of crickets chirping and tumbleweeds tumbling...
> Bill


 :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Here's why I like the 17's
> 
> Pro's
> 1. Cost of nice rubbers is much lower.
> ...


This mutual admiration for OEM 17's is being busted into by an 18's owner.:lol: 

When I was shopping around for my GTO, I really didn't have a preference, both had the same appeal at the time and I've seen some after market wheels that look much better then either OEM offering. But, you have to start with something if you plan to drive off the lot. So, after reading in this forum that the strut rub issue was confined mostly to the 17's, it was a no brainer for me to want the 18's. 

I agree with most of what was written in the quote above, except Pro #2 where there's enough of a weight difference to make the car with 17's faster. In a word, false. The 17 and 18 inch tires weight the same (27 lbs) and actual material used in each casting of either wheel is about the same. So, this weight is negligible at best when factored into performance. Weight of the occupants inside the car has a greater bearing along with driver skill on overall performance. Also, my observation is your Pro #4 appears to be negated by your Con #1. Briefly, a lower profile tire has a stiffer side wall which generally provides better handling. I say generally because we all know there are several other factors that make up handling characteristics of tires. 

Beyond that I agree with almost everything written by those that like the 17's and I'd like a set in chrome to mount winter tires for the conditions we see in the Northeast come November thru April. Now, I have to say I take exception to the comment about too much space between the spokes. The way I see that, the larger spacing on the 18's provides me room to get my hands inside to clean the wheels out of brake and road snot much easier then if I had the 17's.

So my Pro 18's counter list comes down to;
1) My alignment isn't as critical as the 17's that could result in tire failure.
2) Its easier to clean the 18's because access to the inside of the wheel is better because of the wider spoke spacing.

My Con's;
1) I hate the Bridgestone rubber that came with the wheels and can't wait to burn them up.
2) I'd prefer a set of after market wheels or a set as mated to the HSV GTO. 

Any suggestions on replacement rubber in 235x40x18 ? :cheers 

Red Beard


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> This mutual admiration for OEM 17's is being busted into by an 18's owner.:lol:
> 
> When I was shopping around for my GTO, I really didn't have a preference, both had the same appeal at the time and I've seen some after market wheels that look much better then either OEM offering. But, you have to start with something if you plan to drive off the lot. So, after reading in this forum that the strut rub issue was confined mostly to the 17's, it was a no brainer for me to want the 18's.
> 
> ...


Yep, I concede the 18's are easier to clean but I still gotta say that for me, the 18's show too much open space. To each his own I say. As long as you are happy, then I am happy and I hope vice versa. :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Yep, I concede the 18's are easier to clean but I still gotta say that for me, the 18's show too much open space. To each his own I say. As long as you are happy, then I am happy and I hope vice versa. :cheers


Cotton,
So right  and like I wrote, for me in appearance neither one has a higher appeal then the other so yea I'm happy with my choice because it was based mainly on mechanical issues surrounding the strut rub problem. I had a 2 day window to use an extra $1000 bonus in March and test drove a new GTO I was about to buy with 17's that clearly had strut rub with 40 miles on the clock, so I jumped onto the 18's at another dealer that I had positive history with. My only regret, I hate the rubber that's mounted on them in the rain, which will keep me from going out and playing in foul weather :lol: :cheers 
Red


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

I personally like my 18s...

But wheels are very much a personal preference... Go with what you like... and feel comfortable with...

Just don't get those ridiculous free-spinning hub wheels... :rofl:


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Rusty said:


> I personally like my 18s...
> 
> But wheels are very much a personal preference... Go with what you like... and feel comfortable with...
> 
> Just don't get those ridiculous free-spinning hub wheels... :rofl:


I just placed an order for a set of 22's....:lol: :lol: 

Serioiusly though, the performance benefit of 17 vs 18 isn't an issue until you have a racing license, or drive for a living. I like the 17's because in general, a smaller wheel weighs less, not always true, but as a rule of thumb, I pick the smallest wheel possible that will clear my brakes. In regards to looks... it's everyone's opinion. I like smaller wheels with meaty slicks on them. I think that's the best look. Some prefer the tuner look, meaning huge rim, short tire wall. 

In regards to grip. In the suby, I ran 17's and 18's. Similar weight, same width and same tires. The 18's had a higher grip threshold, but lost grip almost instantly once that point was reached. The 17's didn't grab as well, but were much more forgiving, meaning that you had time to correct, and the tire 'warned' me before grip was lost. I posted faster times with a 17 than with the 18 rim. Best at Cali Speedway with 18's was 2:09, with 17's I got into the 2:04 range. Then again that was on different days, meaning that this comparison isn't really proof positive. I just felt more comfortable with the 17's and was able to push my car a little harder. Just my opinion, not scientific fact.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

One fact that I can give you though is that I smashed 2 18" rims tracking the suby. Never broke a 17" because the taller tire absorbed more impact force, and the tires were, and are considerably less for the 17.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Rusty said:


> I personally like my 18s...
> 
> But wheels are very much a personal preference... Go with what you like... and feel comfortable with...
> 
> Just don't get those ridiculous free-spinning hub wheels... :rofl:


I wish they would outlaw those damned things. 

Was riding my bike last week and was approaching an intersection. I try to keep my eyes roving everywhere when on a bike and especially at intersections. I made note of this car approaching the intersection from my left knowing that he would have to stop at the stop sign. Another car was approaching the opposite stop sign at the intersection from the right and seemed to be doing it a bit too fast. My attention was on this sucker and when I shifted my eyes back to the left I saw those damned things spinning and the first thing on my mind was he is coming out in front of me. Needless to say, I did an evasive maneuver before the realization that these were those spinning wheel covers. I hate those things! -Jim


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

yo Joey how'd you get your wheels like that looks freakin awesome.? Painted?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

:cheers


The_Bleek said:


> yo Joey how'd you get your wheels like that looks freakin awesome.? Painted?


Decal Kit... I like 'em:cheers


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you hear frogs croaking in the mud? :confused Hey Joey, whered you get the V-8 emblem? Cool


----------

